# funding issues in wales



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/10176356.stm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2010/05/27/ivf-funding-could-fall-victim-to-cuts-91466-26538261/


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00sj4ds

about 150mins in


----------

